# My Bow Hunting Stand Views



## Turtle Guru (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank the LORD for Everything. Also I thought you guys might like the pictures around my tree stand for bow hunting.


Thank the LORD for Everything 


























I took them from stand today ready for bow season saturday. Thank the LORD


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice views. So fresh meat for the table?


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 28, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Nice views. So fresh meat for the table?



Lol not yet here soon though. Saturday LORD's Willing I'll get one .


----------



## Tccarolina (Sep 28, 2011)

You're allowed to bait deer in West Virginia?


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes you can feed them,
Yes I use corn but i hate the word bait just for the simple fact it is a food supply and nothing less in my opinion because the winters here are very brutal so they corn makes them fat and ready for winter. The numbers have been down but Thank the LORD there really up this year. But man they love corn. I'll show some pics of some eating corn if I get the chance. Also back on the corn it also brings in bear, turkey, and other animals it really depends though. But some animals are illegal to have at feeders. I don't know why but its really dump because you can't help what comes to your feeder throughout the day. But yea I'm done lol you just caught me rambling on some i like to voice my opinion on. 

But Thank the LORD for Everything


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 28, 2011)

I think bait is actually what it is. It's not like you supply the corn for them, your only supplying it to get them to come into the area your hunting in. Once you have killed what you want, you will no longer keep feeding, correct? Then it's baiting them in my opinion.


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks like some mighty fine Eastern Box Turtle habitat right there, Christian!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Don't mean to be controversial, but, speaking as a bowhunter of nearly 50 years experience, assassinating deer from a tree stand is no more hunting than climbing up on your kitchen table when you mislay your car-keys and waiting for them to come to you.

Hunting is an _*ACTIVE*_ verb, and real hunters stay on the ground and try to outsmart the deer...much more sport, and then you can be proud of your accomplishment! Try it sometime! 

Oh, and I'd like to mention that, should the question arise, my bow doesn't need training wheels, either! 






(a whole lotta moose chili looking for a place to happen!)



AnthonyC said:


> That looks like some mighty fine Eastern Box Turtle habitat right there, Christian!!



That it does!


----------



## yagyujubei (Sep 29, 2011)

Sure looks like a birchbark moose call to me in the pic. So, aren't you simply calling a rut muddled moose to you. What's the difference?


Terry Allan Hall said:


> Don't mean to be controversial, but, speaking as a bowhunter of nearly 50 years experience, assassinating deer from a tree stand is no more hunting than climbing up on your kitchen table when you mislay your car-keys and waiting for them to come to you.
> 
> Hunting is an _*ACTIVE*_ verb, and real hunters stay on the ground and try to outsmart the deer...much more sport, and then you can be proud of your accomplishment! Try it sometime!
> 
> ...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 29, 2011)

yagyujubei said:


> Sure looks like a birchbark moose call to me in the pic. So, aren't you simply calling a rut muddled moose to you. What's the difference



That is my hunting buddy's Nathaniel's call, I did not use it, myself...don't recall if he ever got around to using it either, as he'd only made it that morning and I seriously doubt the sounds we were able to make would've tantalized a moose, rut-crazed or otherwise (maybe it could've paralized one w/ laughter, but, at best, we sounded like a moose who'd eaten far too many Taco Belle bean burritoes... )

Seriously, try hunting deer on the ground, rather than assassinating them from the trees...it's a sport worthy of the name, and it allows you to be much more selective in choosing your prey (fat, younger bucks for superior steaks, older bucks for better racks and chili/stew/sausage meat, does for the tenderest of meat cuts and nicest skins).


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 29, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> I think bait is actually what it is. It's not like you supply the corn for them, your only supplying it to get them to come into the area your hunting in. Once you have killed what you want, you will no longer keep feeding, correct? Then it's baiting them in my opinion.



No we usually feed them year long and nope after we are done we still feed them. Also I have found plenty of box turtle there Anthony.


I also hunt on the ground and also if you hunt traditional that's is the best with no sites I like and you guys should try it's a blast

I also don't kill just to kill we use it as a huge food source for us during the Whole Year.


----------



## blafiriravt (Sep 29, 2011)

very neat. looks peaceful. I am a vegetarian myself, so I can't really tell any hunting stories LOL. Although my ENTIRE family loves it. Have fun and good luck! I hope to see a follow up of this weekend's kill


----------



## yagyujubei (Sep 29, 2011)

I drove to Morgantown a few months ago, and was AMAZED at the number of road killed deer I saw. I counted more than 40 in an hour. In one spot there were 6 within 100 yds. All fresh too.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 29, 2011)

yagyujubei said:


> I drove to Morgantown a few months ago, and was AMAZED at the number of road killed deer I saw. I counted more than 40 in an hour. In one spot there were 6 within 100 yds. All fresh too.



The reason for that is because the rut is almost in(mating season) also the numbers are really up.

Thank the LORD


----------

